
Men favor men in job performance reviews - smoke11
Two separate studies show that men are more likely to give a positive performance evaluation to a man than to a women.
======
joeblow9999
links?

I'd like to know what the studies say about womens' performance evaluations of
men vs. women. Either way, (favoring women or favoring men), that will be
interesting data.

------
twobyfour
Yes, links, please?

